# The official synopsis per TORn



## Varking (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Halasían (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm still hoping for the best and expecting the worst.


----------



## olwe (Jan 15, 2021)

I've created a mini-series with "The Lord of the Rings" filming locations in New Zealand. This is chapter one.
Next episodes: Edoras, Dimholt Road, Hobbiton....
Hope you like it!
Mordor in real life:


----------



## Oromedur (Mar 15, 2021)

Noises coming out of TORn today that all is not well with the series. I’m not too worried given the source.


----------



## Varking (Mar 15, 2021)

Oromedur said:


> Noises coming out of TORn today that all is not well with the series. I’m not too worried given the source.


It’s not new information or theirs. One actor has left the show and FellowshipofFans found a public resume on a director on an assistants profile and TORn is going to play it up as doxxing. As far as bad news for the show it’s just one person leaving. Nothing crazy.


----------



## Oromedur (Mar 15, 2021)

Varking said:


> It’s not new information or theirs. One actor has left the show and FellowshipofFans found a public resume on a director on an assistants profile and TORn is going to play it up as doxxing. As far as bad news for the show it’s just one person leaving. Nothing crazy.


Indeed. Don’t really understand what that site is playing at these days.


----------



## Annatar (Jul 26, 2021)

> to the majestic forests of the elf-capital of Lindon


I'm just wondering what is meant by this. The capital is clearly Mithlond, and as far as I know, nowhere is anything written about majestic forests in or near that city. It's actually two opposite port cities where the Noldor king Gil-galad resides. Well, Noldor are not necessarily known for living in forests like their "primitive" Moriquendi relatives. So there's a legitimate fear that all Elves are stereotypically portrayed as tree dwellers, yet this actually only applies to part of Lorien, as explained in the Unfinished Tales.



> to the furthest reaches of the map


The Amazon main map is indeed very interesting:








The Lord of the Rings on Prime Video


Explore Middle-earth from The Lord of the Rings on Prime Video



www.amazon.com





I wonder if Tom Shippey was involved in that. The many additional forests in Eriador (Minhiriath and Enedhwaith) as well as the slightly different coastlines make perfect sense, that's quite exactly what the books about the 2nd Age say. However, Tolkien's annotated map of the 3rd Age (for Pauline Baynes) shows some woods in Dunland where this map does not. If it's there in the 3rd Age, it should be also in the 2nd Age. But this isn't a serious error, I really like the map. The Numenorians seem to have already deforested quite a bit along the Gwathlo.

Now for the weird parts of the map.
Maybe I'm drunk, but the Iron Hills seem to have doubled. Or at least they were stretched and bent.
Also, in the far east and also implied in the south, there are lot's of mountain ranges, rivers and forests, which I haven't seen anywhere before. I only knew that in the east there are the Orocarni (Red Mountains), probably ranging from north to south and where presumably 2-4 dwarf tribes have awakened. Are these details completely made up for the show or are there real sources from Tolkien?
The atlas of Karen Wynn Fonstad at least shows similar landscapes, though there are quite a few differences concerning the details:


https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-62a291d9c3492c5ab9578839dc076d61-c


So, maybe there are some vague descriptions by Tolkien? At least Tolkien drew this extremely rough map of the First Age of Arda, where you can recognize the Orocarni - and also the mountain range of Harad, while the lands west of these Harad-mountains sank into the sea at the end of the First Age, just like Beleriand:


https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-086c886503ab832ca098ab4844744ef8


(Either the Misty Mountains or the Blue Mountains seem to be missing here. Karen Wynn Fonstad's First Age map shows them both:
https://corecanvas.s3.amazonaws.com/theonering-0188db0e/gallery/original/first_age_of_arda.gif )

Do you think, we'll see some of these far eastern and southern locations in the series? (After all, they were drawn into the map especially for the series.)
Looking at the cast known so far, two things stand out in this regard:
There are no Asians in the cast. Assuming that many of Tolkien's Easterlings have some similarities to Asian peoples, this seems rather strange - especially if the showrunners want to introduce the Blue Wizards or show some of Sauron's actions and manipulations in these countries.
In contrast, there are many poeple of color: This indicates that there will be some settings in Harad. It would make sense, because Numenor had many colonies there. On the other hand, there are rumors that the Hobbit Harfoot tribe will show up and have dark skin, which I personally think is a rather questionable decision if that's really what's coming... I'd rather have a good storyline with people from Harad (maybe confronting Numenoreans and/or Sauron), which would be more exciting from my point of view and would also fit better into Tolkien's world.


----------

